# Sears - Repair #3



## SVNET (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello,

Well, here is the new update...

I got the fuel pump kit and rebuilt it and I can tell that it made a difference because... It is now pumping so much gas, that it is floating the carb. The new issue is how can I control the carb from getting overfilled and spilling gas....

I tried to adjust the float, but I guess I did it too much and it starved the engine. 

Then I adjusted again and now it runs fine, but it contines to spill gas while it is runing...

I just don't know what to do anymore.

My mom just asked me, so I don't see you go fishing anymore, you don't like fishing anymore... I just smiled, oh old lady, if you only knew my obsession with getting this boat running so that can go out fishing...

Below are pictures and a video of the engine running... Please HELP.


----------



## captclay (Oct 20, 2008)

Might be that needle and seat letting too much gas through even though the float is up. I would check that next.


----------



## papasage (Oct 21, 2008)

don`t have the float a justment for that carb but it would probabley need to be level with housing when turned upside down . just did s csrb for s 48 hp evinrude thst is the way it was when open it was 3/4 " from housing .the kit should have instructions with it . turn upside down and blow through the gass inlet if you can it isen`t sealing .or you can put the gass line on the carb before boltint it on and pump the primer bulb . i did that one time and it was the pump difram had a little hole in it but it didn`t flood . just the bulb wouldn`t fit firm and gass would come out of one of the carbs .


----------



## SVNET (Oct 22, 2008)

Well,

I got the carb KIT today and it seems to have just about all the parts that needs to be replaced.

Koodos for those guys at www.discount-marine-parts.com

The kit they sent me has been sealed for 15yrs, it was packaged on 10/8/1993.

I could not even believe these people keep those parts around for this long.

I also got from them the actual service manual for this particular engine, I believe it is a 1988 model.

It is time to rumble, but I probably won't get to it until Friday or Saturday.

It is getting darker earlier now and when I get home I have to set time apart for the family before I can touch the boat or anything else... My little one now awaits for me with a huge smile and no teeth... Steals my heart  

I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck man - those toothless smiles are the best, I get that too


You migt consider changing your profession - once you are done you will know just about everything anyone can know about your boat :lol:


----------



## SVNET (Oct 24, 2008)

Well guys,

Last night I rebuilt the carburetor and this morning I was able to make it run more like it suppose to.

It is a lot easier and everything makes a lot more sense when you have a shop manual written by the people who made the
engine telling you how everything goes and how to set it so it will run right...

This was my first time ever working on a carburetor, I am sure some of you will set this engine to idle like silk, but I am just 
happy that I made it this far. I was thinking of selling the engine, but now that I have the actual shop manual and that it is running so good, I feel like I want to keep it. Plus this is the engine that came with the boat and they have never been apart from each other...

The final test will be at the lake, I will report then, but as far as a backyard bucket test, it is ready to go...

I got so emotional when I saw the engine actually sucking gas from the gas tank, what a moment I had with my boat this moment...

Heading to the homecoming parade now, will post pictures when I return.

Regards.


----------



## SVNET (Oct 24, 2008)

Note the one pull quick start...!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/mXxRQsVoSeE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/mXxRQsVoSeE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXxRQsVoSeE

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/Ddb6-TkAnws&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/Ddb6-TkAnws&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddb6-TkAnws


----------



## Zum (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like it is running quite nicely.
Is there a pee stream on that outboard...to show that it is pumping water?
I couldn't see one in the video or maybe that type motor doesn't have one.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 24, 2008)

its a good feelin aint it :mrgreen: nice work


----------



## ben2go (Oct 24, 2008)

SVNET

Congrats on getting the outboard running good.Sounds smooth.





Zum said:


> Sounds like it is running quite nicely.
> Is there a pee stream on that outboard...to show that it is pumping water?
> I couldn't see one in the video or maybe that type motor doesn't have one.



There is no weep hole.5HP Gamefishers have air cooled power heads with a water cooled exhaust and lower unit.


----------



## SVNET (Oct 24, 2008)

Zum said:


> Sounds like it is running quite nicely.
> Is there a pee stream on that outboard...to show that it is pumping water?
> I couldn't see one in the video or maybe that type motor doesn't have one.



I think the bottom component are okay since I see it pee, kind of a weak spray, not a strong stream of water flowing out.

Given the previous owner heavy hands and all the parts that are missing in this outboard, I could not doubt that something might need attention on the lower part. So far so good based on my limited knowledge of outboards.

If in fact anything is wrong on the lower part, I am just going to sell it, I am tired and I have ran out of cash so it is going to stay the way it is until it fail or until it is sold as Is...

Here is a picture showing the two places I seen water being spit out of the lower part:






Regards


----------



## ben2go (Oct 24, 2008)

The 4 holes are the exhaust.Water from the exhaust cooling feature will mist from those holes.The bolt leaking water is for the internal water pump.It shouldn't be leaking water.Probably needs a seal kit and the gear box may need a seal kit also.Not hard to do.Just time consuming.I'll probably be doing mine soon.


----------



## SVNET (Oct 24, 2008)

ben2go said:


> The 4 holes are the exhaust.Water from the exhaust cooling feature will mist from those holes.The bolt leaking water is for the internal water pump.It shouldn't be leaking water.Probably needs a seal kit and the gear box may need a seal kit also.Not hard to do.Just time consuming.I'll probably be doing mine soon.



Well, it never ends... I don't mind the work, but who knows how much those seals are...

Another call to discount-marine-parts when I get my refund check from T-Mobile in 10 days.

If I run it the way it is, what is the worse that could happened ? I don't want to screw it up now that I got it running smooth.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 24, 2008)

It could burn up the gears and bearings in the gear case,if water is getting in.


----------



## SVNET (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello,

Well, I got the outboard on the water for a real test this weekend and here is what I found...

It idles great, but it took some time for me to get it to start, but once I got it going then it would start quick each time.

I think the carburetor issues are closed to being resolved if any at this point.

The one issue I had is as follow, if I am not revving the engine, when I switch it in gear it dies, too much load I guess...

In order for it not to die, I have to rev it a bit before I shift, but then it has a rough shifting going into gear.

How can that be resolve, what is the magic setting for it to be at the right revolution for shifting, but enough rev for it
to start moving the boat without being overwhelmed ?

Last but not least, how powerful should a 5HP be ? I found it quite lacking when it came to power and moving the boat.

Any comments ?


----------



## ben2go (Oct 28, 2008)

The screw on the carb with a spring around it,should be the idle air screw, adjust it until the idle is smooth.The rough shifting could be low oil in the lower unit.There will be a clunk when the shifting into gear.Your motor is a direct mesh gear system.There is no clutch.


----------

